# ED, OBS, SDS, IP Coding



## jenanm (Nov 5, 2015)

We are growing and need full time certified coders with experience in ED, SDS, OBS, and Inpatient for remote coding. 

If that is you we are offering top pay, bonuses, and an amazing company to work with! 

Please contact me directly if you are interested, my email is listed below. 


I think you would be pleased to hear what HCCS offers! 

Best Regards, 
Jenan 


 	Jenan Custer CCS, CPC, CDIP  | Director of Coding Operations
	AHIMA Approved ICD-10-CM/PCS Trainer and Ambassador
              Healthcare Coding and Consulting Services
jcuster@hccscoding.com


----------

